# Akku für Garmin Fishfinder 300c



## mcdxxstcl (15. Oktober 2009)

Moin, ich habe eine Frage. Ich habe den Garmin 300c Fishfinder. Ich wollte mir einen neuen Bleiakku kaufen (Gel oder Vlies).

Ich wollte gerne einen Akku haben, der so klein wie möglich ist und womit man um und bei 10 Stunden durchgehend angeln kann.

Ich bin leider kein Elektrotechniker und wäre auf Eure Infos und Ratschläge äußerst dankbar.

Gruß Niko


----------



## schwedenklausi (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Akku für Garmin Fishfinder 300c*

Schau mal hier :http://www.lidl.de/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_de/hs.xsl/index_83342.htm?detail=extensive

schwedenklausi


----------



## SCV (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Akku für Garmin Fishfinder 300c*

Ich habe auch den Garmin Fishfinder 300c und nutze den Panasonic Blei-Akku LC-P127R2P1 für 19,95€

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/Mjg5OTI3OTk-/Stromversorgung/Akkus/Blei_Akkus/Bleiakkumulator.html

Notwendig ist auch ein Ladegerät (AL-600 bei Pollin.de 17,50€)  und 2 Flachsteckhülsen 4,8mm.

Untergebracht habe ich den Akku in einer wasserdichten Frischhaltedose  (siehe Foto). Loch gebohrt für Kabel und mit Schaumstoff abgedichtet.

http://www.amazon.de/HPL815D-Vorratsdose-recht-Lock-179x127x88mm/dp/B0000AN4CH


----------



## mcdxxstcl (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Akku für Garmin Fishfinder 300c*

Super danke für den Tipp. Dann habe ich vielleicht doch alles richtig gemacht.. Hatte nach langem recherchieren mir den Akku LC-R127R2PG auch von Panasonic geholt. Einziger Unterschied zu Deinem ist der Steckverbinder.. Habe da den kleineren (4,8mm). Ist das ein Nachteil?

Ladegerät habe ich bereits mit 2,7 Ampere.

Gruß Niko


----------



## SCV (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Akku für Garmin Fishfinder 300c*

Nein, ein kleinerer Steckverbinder ist kein Problem.

Ich habe übrigens über ein Auktionshaus in den USA  das Garmin-Zubehörteil:

Protective Cover 
Part Number: 010-11005-00


für ca. 10 € inkl. Versand gekauft. Das ist ein praktischer Displayschutz 
für den Gamin fishfinder 300C, insbesondere beim Transport 

oder bei Nichtbenützung im Boot.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Akku für Garmin Fishfinder 300c*

Der Thread ist zwar schon ein bisschen älter aber ich hole ihn doch noch einmal hoch weil ich anderen meine Erfahrung mit Pollin Electronic mitteilen möchte.

Habe dort vor fast *zwei* Wochen einen Akku und ein Ladegerät für mein Humminbird Echolot gekauft. Bis zum heutigen Tage habe ich die Artikel noch nicht. Darauf hin rief ich dort an und fragte nach meiner per Vorkasse bezahlten Ware. Mir wurde mitgeteilt dass sie heute versendet wurde, worauf ich der Dame sagte toll, dauert dass bei ihnen immer so lange? Darauf hin sagte sie mir Moment ihr Geld ist erst am 01.06.2010 bei uns eingegangen. Ich wollte mit der Dame dann nicht weiter herum diskutieren. Das Geld habe ich am 27.05.2010 morgens auf das Volksbankkonto von der Firma überwiesen, und zwar von meinem Volksbankkonto aus was dann entweder noch am gleichen Tag oder einen Tag später auf deren Konto ist, vier Werktage kann sie sonst wem erzählen aber bitte nicht mir.

Aus Foren konnte ich dann herauslesen dass es bei Pollin *gängige Praxis ist so langsam zu versenden*, es gibt dort viele Beschwerden darüber, teilweise weit über zwei Wochen.  Die Qualität und die Preise werden aber als gut bewertet.

So, jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob mein Paket morgen da ist, ich werde dann noch kurz zur Qualität was schreiben.


----------

